# Cannot connect Lumia 950 to Windows 10 PC



## CMage (Jan 2, 2016)

I could not connect my Lumia 950 to a Windows 10 PC using the data cable the phone came with.

When I connect them the phone asks if I want to enable "data connection" I push yes. The PC is installing some 950 firmware or driver but nothing happens. I cannot reach the phone. Any idea?


----------



## dxdy (Jan 3, 2016)

try install Windows Device Recovery Tool (because drivers)
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=525569


P.S.
in case that not helped, also try install Nokia Software Recovery Tool (this tool not working with Lumia phones but install and fix current drivers)
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=525568

you dont need to enable any data connection, just plug USB cable and look in "My Computer" 
if Windows Phone not show in "My Computer" go to Control Panel - Devices and Printers, look for Windows Phone there


----------



## CMage (Jan 3, 2016)

dxdy said:


> you dont need to enable any data connection, just plug USB cable and look in "My Computer"
> if Windows Phone not show in "My Computer" go to Control Panel - Devices and Printers, look for Windows Phone there

Click to collapse



This is what I see in Control Panel (see picture attached). What do you suggest now?


----------



## dxdy (Jan 3, 2016)

right click and Troubleshot


----------



## CMage (Jan 3, 2016)

dxdy said:


> right click and Troubleshot

Click to collapse



Doesn't work. It cannot find driver for it. I tried it more times using different USB ports. This is ridiculous.  A Microsoft product cannot find driver for another Microsoft product.


----------



## dxdy (Jan 3, 2016)

driver work just fine... seems your Windows update not working (or you block something). i dont have any problem with Lumia 950 on Windows 10 Pro

did you try install Windows Device Recovery Tool and Nokia Software Recovery Tool? (you have drivers in this tools)


----------



## CMage (Jan 3, 2016)

dxdy said:


> did you try install Windows Device Recovery Tool and Nokia Software Recovery Tool?

Click to collapse



Yes, both are installed.



dxdy said:


> (you have drivers in this tools)

Click to collapse



Not sure, how can I check?


----------



## CMage (Jan 10, 2016)

I solved it. If anybody runs into similar issues the problem was the Windows itself. I had Win 10 Pro N version freshly installed. Win 10 Pro N doesnt contain Media Player which is needed to connect a mobile phone even an Android. Which is strange. I realized when I couldnt connect an old Android either.
I tried to install media feature set but it didnt help. I had to reinstall Win 10 Pro version. Everything works now.


----------



## cubitusclaudius (Jan 25, 2016)

so you moved the piano because you couldn't move the chair?


----------



## cubitusclaudius (Jan 25, 2016)

Mine was connecting a week ago, but now the Lumia 950 is recognized by  Windows Device Recovery Tool , but doesn't appear in the file browser no more.


----------



## Z80-Man (Jan 25, 2016)

cubitusclaudius said:


> so you moved the piano because you couldn't move the chair?

Click to collapse



I think he actually just added the chair. ^^
Or maybe, moved to a flat provided with a chair.


----------



## alano24 (Apr 5, 2016)

*try this*



CMage said:


> I could not connect my Lumia 950 to a Windows 10 PC using the data cable the phone came with.
> 
> When I connect them the phone asks if I want to enable "data connection" I push yes. The PC is installing some 950 firmware or driver but nothing happens. I cannot reach the phone. Any idea?

Click to collapse



I had the same issue and found this thread while looking, my issue is that the usb3 port of my pc would only charge the phone, no other options available however when I moved the usb cable to a usb 2 port everything worked as it should, phone companion, import photos etc, strange considering the cable supplied with phone is fast charge usb c type yet in doesn't work in the fastest port on my pc. 

hope this helps someone out


----------



## spemph (Aug 15, 2016)

I had a similar issue after Win 10 anniversary update. Plugging phone into USB 3 hub would not recognize the phone (even though it worked before the update). I tried plugging it directly into a USB port on the MB and it recognized the phone, installed the drivers, and connected. AFTER this, I was able to connect via the USB 3 hub, as I had before the update. Hope this helps somebody.


----------



## Z80-Man (Aug 23, 2016)

Interesting...

I had some similar problem with the Continuum docking station, where the provided (with the dock) cable wouldn't allow the phone to see it at first.

It then worked after I swapped both ends... Go figure.


----------



## STALKER18 (Sep 22, 2017)

Hello guys, 
It seems I have the same issue here, but my phone won't turn at all its just vibrate when plug in the cable.
I want to connect it to the PC to use windows device recovery tool.
I think its a known problem (Lumias) so any help will be appreciated !


----------



## TulakChoco (Sep 22, 2017)

Windows Device Recovery Tool was not able to install on my Lumia 810 ones I plugged to USB 3 it worked!
OS Win 10 Pro


----------



## STALKER18 (Sep 25, 2017)

TulakChoco said:


> Windows Device Recovery Tool was not able to install on my Lumia 810 ones I plugged to USB 3 it worked!
> OS Win 10 Pro

Click to collapse



is ur lumia completely dead ? I mean black screen nothing showing up.!


----------



## TulakChoco (Sep 25, 2017)

STALKER18 said:


> is ur lumia completely dead ? I mean black screen nothing showing up.!

Click to collapse



No, is working well.


----------

